# APPROXIMATE COSTS FOR HAVING GOATS



## sandyj (Jan 5, 2009)

OK, I don't have goats and am just trying to learn as much as possible about them before I get them. Approximately how much does it cost to own, lets say, a couple of mini goats for milk. I know I must buy the straw and feed. Does the goat need yearly vaccines? Medications? What else? I know I also need to invest in some kind of hoof clipper, milk stand, housing. What kind of dimensions for housing 2 mini goats and can goats live with chickens, rabbit? Anything else I'm missing when it comes to costs? Just trying to cover everything for costs if possible. I want to go into this with my eyes wide open. THANKS!!!
sandyj


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a lot of overhead in 2008 but my aprox costs including the overhead was $2,200.00 but I didnt add in a couple months worth of feed at the end of the year yet. With the sales of the kids and some adult goats it brought it down to $560.00 but I then purchased two new does and paying for breeding fee for one doe so that adds to my expenses. But I dont know if that counts toward 2009 since they are 2009 kids being born? :shrug: 

Anyway I had 7 goats and their feed bill was (minus hay) 650.00
Hay for the year is purchased mid year so I am going to give aprox of 600.00 

So you are looking at near 1,000 a year for the goats (less if you have fewer goats). And then you have stud fees to pay if you dont own your own buck.

The quality of your kids will determin how much you will recouo with the sale of the kids.


----------



## sandyj (Jan 5, 2009)

So, would it be a good investment to have a buck? I've also heard the milk isn't as good if there is a male around???? Correct???
sandyj


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I am in my fourth year of owning Nigerians and am starting to break even. I have six does and my own buck. I didn't keep trac of cost at all so can't help you there. 
I do know that to own your own buck is very very nice, but if the buck is in contact or smelling distance of your milking does, the milk can be less than desireable..we don't mind it but some can't stand it at all. I have only had my own buck for almost a year, and what a blessing to not have to find a buck, travel to get the doe bred...etc...etc.. but if you only have two does, than maybe it wouldn't be such a pain.. Anyways, I hope that helps a bit!!
Happy goaties!!


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

I have two bucks who reside in their own pen about 20 feet away from my doe pen. My milk is just fine. The only time my milk gets bucky smelling is when I put the girls into the buck pen for breeding. At that point I usually just feed any milk from those does to the chickens. They don't mind the smell at all and it gives the chickens some extra protein and calcium in their diet. I went for several years without a buck and had a really hard time finding someone who did have a buck to breed to. I don't regret owning my own bucks at all. In fact they pay for themselves in stud fees.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With 6 does and 3 bucks, my average for yearly hay is approximately $300.00 feed is around $275.00 and vaccines for all run $15.00 including syringes and needles, wormer is around $50 a year. I don't think it is wise to house goats with chickens as goats tend to not like eating hay or drinking water that the chickens mess in and goats should not be eating chicken feed.

Housing for 2 does expected to deliver kids and produce milk should be of adequate space for them to be happy in. An 8x10 shed would sufficiently house 3-4 mini's, but you need to have room for your milk stand as well as grain and hay storage, a large enclosed yard for them to be able to exercise in as well as be able to enjoy the weather protected from predators such as dogs.

I have 3 bucks that share a fenceline with my does, always have and my does are milked inside the barn away from the boys, I've never had bucky tasting milk from them.....and having bucs means that there is no breeding/transportation fee to get your does bred...I had a breeding fee by choice last October because I want to retain a doeling to be serviced by my 1 buck.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Rabbit urine and chicken droppings can affect the taste of milk.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Expenses will vary greatly because of the type of animals you own (big or smaller dairy goats, we own smaller) the area you are in, and cost of feed, etc.

For small goats, a shelter of 6x8 should be fine and you'll probably have room to spare. Not so sure about big goats.

It costs more to feed milkers as they need more nutrition. If you have pasture, then costs go down a lot in the spring and summer months when they can be on that and not so much hay.

With the goats we have now, I am finally starting to make some profit. Nigerians sell quite easily in our area now. I've also been doing this for nearly four years.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i've been doing this for six years.. my herd when i had 4 animals ( 2 does , a wether and a buck) was 250 a year

now with 12 head of nigerian and 3 standards ( one coming) its about 900


----------

